

Google Interview Process (by a Googler) - matmar10
https://www.careerdean.com/q/from-a-googler-the-google-interview-process

======
rrotaru
For reference, this is from a year-old reddit post on /r/cscareerquestions
found here
[https://www.reddit.com/r/cscareerquestions/comments/1z97rx/f...](https://www.reddit.com/r/cscareerquestions/comments/1z97rx/from_a_googler_the_google_interview_process)

I'm not sure how up-to-date the information is, considering that I've been a
part of their interview process within the last few weeks and only a few parts
sound similar to me. My recruiter was pretty on top of her stuff with
organization and getting back to me quickly, but did not ask me a single
technical question. My phone interview wasn't quite as challenging as the one
mentioned here, but different engineers will obviously have different
interview styles.

------
Langley
This pretty much matches exactly what I experienced at Google. I was
fortunately enough to get two interviews for two different positions in two
different locations.

The only thing I could add is that, occasionally there is a distinct lack of
communication between the interviewers during the day and you do find yourself
getting the same questions asked of you.

The classic Google-esc questions are still asked but they aren't as tough as
people make out - just speak loudly, don't close up and vocalise your thought-
process. It's about the working not the final answer.

------
k__
What is the reasoning behind this?

I worked as a developer for 9 years and studied computer science for 8 years
and besides a few classes in the first semester I never had to implement the
things that are asked in an interview.

I have the feeling, that I have to take a few weeks of low level algorithm and
data-structure practice to get a job where this newly practiced knowledge
isn't needed anyway.

